# Polecat season



## ratboy32 (Jun 5, 2011)

Evening all just a quick question, last few days our 5 month old polecat has been a little bit grumpy and tearing up her bedding, nothing major but we have noticed a little change in her behaviour. Could this mean she is comming into "season"? for instance she allways keeps her hutch clean and does her "business" in one corner but tonight, she pulled everything into her sleeping area and done her business in there. could the drop in temperature have anything to do with it or could it be her cycle? thanks in advance. 
Paul.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

ratboy32 said:


> Evening all just a quick question, last few days our 5 month old polecat has been a little bit grumpy and tearing up her bedding, nothing major but we have noticed a little change in her behaviour. Could this mean she is comming into "season"? for instance she allways keeps her hutch clean and does her "business" in one corner but tonight, she pulled everything into her sleeping area and done her business in there. could the drop in temperature have anything to do with it or could it be her cycle? thanks in advance.
> Paul.


You can tell if shes in season by looking at her Vulva, the vulva usually swells up, it tooks round and bulgy. Someone else wil have better info just didnt wanna read and run. My jills only come in season in spring, but I know they can come into season later and I dunno what age they can start going into season. If she is then you can get her the jill jab from the vet but im sure you know all that. The behaviour might be for another reason tho, but like i said someone with more info will come along


----------



## ratboy32 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks shezzy, will check her out. 
Paul.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I always thought kits do not become sexually mature untill the following breeding season 
so if she is 5 month...born march would she not come into season next spring?


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

gesic said:


> I always thought kits do not become sexually mature untill the following breeding season
> so if she is 5 month...born march would she not come into season next spring?


I thot that too, thats what i was told. just wasnt 100% sure

I know jills that come into season in spring can possibly come into season again a bit later but I'm wasn't sure about first seasons


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

gesic said:


> I always thought kits do not become sexually mature untill the following breeding season
> so if she is 5 month...born march would she not come into season next spring?


this is true and will be the case aslong as she isnt an indoor ferret some can come in young as 5 month. The breeding season for ferrets is almost over now the dark nights are cutting in. I would say she is just being a typical hyper kit.


----------



## ratboy32 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for all your replys, she has been fine today, so i really do think she is being a typical hyper kit at the moment. i did check her Vulva shezzy and its fine. thanks guys.
Paul and Lee.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

ratboy32 said:


> Thanks for all your replys, she has been fine today, so i really do think she is being a typical hyper kit at the moment. i did check her Vulva shezzy and its fine. thanks guys.
> Paul and Lee.


its good to know when spring arrives :thumbup: glad everythings okay with her


----------

